# Question



## ShibaTheFox (May 31, 2007)

When breeding is it nessecary for the males head to be bitten off to fetilize the female's eggs? Or is it just the female eating?


----------



## OGIGA (May 31, 2007)

It's not necessary!!! Just something that happens sometimes.


----------



## bluebman52 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol it's absolutely not neccessary. Infact one male can fertilize many females if the female is very well fed before introducing the male to the female.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Some say she bits off his head so he releases more sperm


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

> Some say she bits off his head so he releases more sperm


Don't believe everything you hear.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 1, 2007)

> > Some say she bits off his head so he releases more sperm
> 
> 
> Don't believe everything you hear.


Well it may actually be true in some respects. There have been experiments to back up this theory. The result ? Males mate with more vigour when they are decapitated.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

> > > Some say she bits off his head so he releases more sperm
> >
> >
> > Don't believe everything you hear.
> ...


Interesting if it has any truth to it. Don't think we should be cutting off their heads though cause they seem to fertilize the females eggs just fine with their heads.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol yeah lets keep the heads


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 1, 2007)

You guys are hilarious. Anyway, I think I like to have the males fertilize multiple females.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

> > > > Some say she bits off his head so he releases more sperm
> > >
> > >
> > > Don't believe everything you hear.
> ...


It is true. I read it in a book a week ago. I've been doing rather intensive research.


----------

